# Java programm für Mac



## Mac nutzer (1. Mai 2007)

Ich suche ein Javaprogramm das nicht komplieziert ist und auf Mac OS X 3.9 läuft.
ES sollte Java 5.0 enthalten da ich mit dem Buch Java 2 für Dummies arbeite.

ICh würde mich freuen wenn ihr antworten könntet.


----------



## mephi (1. Mai 2007)

meinst du eine entwicklungsumgebung? wie wärs mit www.eclipse.org ?


----------



## Gast (1. Mai 2007)

Ja das wäre gut ich probiere es mal aus .
Danke!


----------



## Guest (1. Mai 2007)

Also ich komme mit Eclipse nicht so ganz zurecht.
Gibt es nihct auch ein programm wo es nicht so viele einstellungen gibt.
z.B. nur einen Knopf für compile und einen für Run.
Also sehr einfach.


----------



## Ariol (1. Mai 2007)

Bluej


----------



## m@nu (1. Mai 2007)

wie wärs wenn du dir deine JVM/JDK auf dem mac installierst und dann per shell deine sachen kompilierst und startest?

ist für den anfang sinnvoller, da du dann die basics lernst...


----------



## Guest (1. Mai 2007)

Also mein Problem ist das ich das Jdk nihct für meinen MAc finde und in meinem Buch steht drin das ich ein sdk herunterladen soll.

Könnte mir einer erklähren wie das funktioniert und wie ich es anwenden kann?


----------



## Der Müde Joe (1. Mai 2007)

das wollte mac selber in die Hand nehmen also bei mac selber

http://developer.apple.com/java/


----------



## Guest (1. Mai 2007)

ich brauche das für mac OS X 3.9


----------



## Roar (1. Mai 2007)

java 1.5 gibs nich für 10.3


----------



## Guest (1. Mai 2007)

Genau das ist mein problem.
Und deswegen suche ich ein anderes einfaches programm das java 1.5 unterstützt.
Am besten noch java 5.0 .
Denn meij Buch handelt davon.
Die Programme kann man nur in Java 1.5 odert 5.0 laufen lassen.


----------



## AlArenal (1. Mai 2007)

Ich tippe es nochmal langsam, dann kannst du es mitschreiben:

Es gibt kein Java 5 für Mac OS X 10.3!

Siehe http://developer.apple.com/java/download/

Kauf dir ein Upgrade auf das aktuelle Mac OS X oder fang mit Java 1.4.2 an.


----------



## m@nu (1. Mai 2007)

ich glaube kaum dass du für OSX3.9 eine 1.5 jdk finden wirst :-/

btw. java 1.5 = java 5


----------



## Roar (1. Mai 2007)

es gibt auch keine andere vm außer apples die unter os x läuft


----------



## Guest (1. Mai 2007)

gibt es denn einen compiler sen ich nehemn könnte
ich habe zwar xcode aber das verstehe ich noch nicht so recht


----------



## m@nu (1. Mai 2007)

sach ma' ... ???:L
trollt's hier grad' ein wenig?


----------



## AlArenal (1. Mai 2007)

Der Compiler heißt javac und ist Bestandteil des JDK. Und XCode ist kein Compiler sondern eine IDE.


----------



## Wildcard (1. Mai 2007)

MacOS löschen, Ubuntu auf den ollen PowerPC, dann klappt's auch mit dem JDK ohne teures upgrade.


----------



## AlArenal (1. Mai 2007)

Ich geh mal flott Steine kaufen. Habe eben jemanden "Jehova" sagen hören...


----------



## Wildcard (1. Mai 2007)

Bring mir eine Tüte Kiesel mit.


----------



## Gast (1. Mai 2007)

Leute kommt nicht vom Thema ab
ich brauch einfach nur ein Programm oder wie man das auch nett mit dem ich programme schreiben kann.


----------



## Wildcard (1. Mai 2007)

Welche Antwort willst du noch hören?
Auf deinem OS laufen keine Java 5 Anwendungen und du kannst auch keine entwickeln.


----------



## Guest (1. Mai 2007)

jo das weis ich.
Hab aber jetzt nen "Mac" wo java 5 drauf ist.
Und was kann ich jetzt zum programmieren nehmen?


----------



## Wildcard (1. Mai 2007)

www.eclipse.org
www.netbeans.org
und viele mehr


----------



## AlArenal (1. Mai 2007)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hab aber jetzt nen "Mac" wo java 5 drauf ist.



Wir als Experten hätten das natürlich am Prafum erkennen müssen, dass an deinem Post klebte...


----------



## Gast (2. Mai 2007)

du kannst echt nur vom thema abkommen.
Könnt ihr mir nicht ein einfaches programm sagen wo es nicht viele knöpfe gibt!


----------



## Leroy42 (2. Mai 2007)

Konsole:


```
javac MyProgramm.java
java MyProgramm
```

(Obwohl ich jetzt nicht weiß, ob die Macs überhaupt eine Konsole besitzen  ???:L )


----------



## AlArenal (2. Mai 2007)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> du kannst echt nur vom thema abkommen.



In der Tat fällt mir das deutlich leichter, als die Hellseherei.. Dies ist aber auch kein spirituelles Forum...



> Könnt ihr mir nicht ein einfaches programm sagen wo es nicht viele knöpfe gibt!



Sollen wir jetzt á la "Täglich grüßt das Murmeltier" immer diegleiche Aufzählung machen, oder möchtest du uns vielleicht die Info zukommen lassen, welches Programm aus unseren Vorschlägen du bereits getestet und als "nicht einfach genug" befunden hast? Oder müssen wir erst ein Upgrade auf Glaskugel 2.0 ziehen?


----------



## Der Müde Joe (2. Mai 2007)

das Ding heist Terminal ...wie Linux (Jehova)


----------



## AlArenal (2. Mai 2007)

Leroy42 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Konsole:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Natürlich hats ne Shell, ist doch ein Unix-Derivat!

Allerdings hat die Shell keine "Compile"- und "Run"-Knöpfe....


----------



## Leroy42 (2. Mai 2007)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Allerdings hat die Shell keine "Compile"- und "Run"-Knöpfe....



Ehrlich nicht?  :shock: 

Dann scheidet es für Gast sicher aus.


----------



## Gast (2. Mai 2007)

ok dann mach ichs mit dem terminal.
Kann mir dann einer sagen wie man da compile und run ausführt.





			
				AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Leroy42 hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gast (2. Mai 2007)

oder wie man da das program ausführt.


----------



## AlArenal (2. Mai 2007)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ok dann mach ichs mit dem terminal.
> Kann mir dann einer sagen wie man da compile und run ausführt.



Compile:


			
				Leroy42 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Konsole:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Run:


			
				Leroy42 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ```
> java MyProgramm
> ```


----------



## Gast (2. Mai 2007)

ach ja sorry wenn ich das alles noch net so verstehe bin erst 13
.


----------



## Der Müde Joe (2. Mai 2007)

*kratzamkopf*

KONSOLE......    TASTATUR.....ENTER


----------



## Gast (2. Mai 2007)

ah danke .


----------



## Leroy42 (2. Mai 2007)

Wie ich geschrieben habe.


```
javac MyProgramm.java 
java MyProgramm
```

Aber wenn dir das zu kompliziert ist: Kopf hoch!

Bald sind Pfingstferien, dann schreibe ich die eine Konsole mit dem Button "Mach Mal!".

Kannst du dich solange gedulden?  ???:L


----------



## AlArenal (2. Mai 2007)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ach ja sorry wenn ich das alles noch net so verstehe bin erst 13
> .



Kein Problem, aber schau dir hier vielleicht erstmal die Tutorials und Empfehlungen zu Online-Büchern an. Bzw. du erwähntest, dass du ein Buch hast, da dürften ja wohl auch ein paar Basics drinstehen...


----------



## Leroy42 (2. Mai 2007)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ach ja sorry wenn ich das alles noch net so verstehe bin erst 13
> .


Ok! Dann nehme ich natürlich meine süffisanten Kommentare zurück und wünsche dir viel Erfolg!


----------



## Gast (2. Mai 2007)

stehen auch.
Nur das programm was die nennen läuft auf meinem compi net.
Könnt ihr mir mal ein kleines programm sagen,bei dem ich sehen kann wo ich "javac my programm" hinschreiben soll.
Also die compile und run funktion.


----------



## Gast (2. Mai 2007)

danke leroy.


----------



## AlArenal (2. Mai 2007)

Leroy42 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ok! Dann nehme ich natürlich meine süffisanten Kommentare zurück und wünsche dir viel Erfolg!



Weichei!


----------



## Der Müde Joe (2. Mai 2007)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Java_(Programmiersprache)

das HalloWelt kopieren..in Datei mit Klassen Namen HalloWelt.java
und javac HalloWelt.java


----------



## Gast (2. Mai 2007)

wo muss ich die beiden denn hinschreiben?

am ende oder am anfang?


----------



## Leroy42 (2. Mai 2007)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Leroy42 hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie jetzt?

Also wenn ich mir als 13-jähriger solche Kommentare hätte anhören
müssen, hätte mich das schon zurückgeschreckt

Aber andererseits, wenn ich an meine 12-jährige Stieftochter denke,...   :shock:  ???:L 

Tja, die heutige Generation ist eben doch abgebrühter als unsere und
kann schonmal was wegstecken.

Edit: Und außerdem sind deine Antworten plötzlich auch weniger sarkastisch!


----------



## Gast (2. Mai 2007)

wenn ich z.B den code da audführen möchte ,was müsset ich noch dazu schreiben??

class dysplayer
{
  public static void main(String args [])
  {
      System.out.print("BlaBlaBla")
  }
}


----------



## Leroy42 (2. Mai 2007)

Gar nichts:

Nur gewöhn' dir besser von Anfang an, Klassennamen groß zu schreiben:


```
dysplayer==> DysPlayer
```


----------



## Gast (2. Mai 2007)

Och jetzt streitet euch doch nicht deswegen.
Ich bekomm in der Schule ganz andere Sachen zu hören also
"kein problem" sowas kann ich ab.
Beantwortet lieebr meien frage!


----------



## Gast (2. Mai 2007)

ok ich versuceh es mal.


----------



## Der Müde Joe (2. Mai 2007)

ich würde mal deine Energien in ein Buch stecken

sonst:

javac dysplayer.java
java dysplayer

....das File abspeichern als dysplayer.java


----------



## Gast (2. Mai 2007)

ach so danke.
ok dan lese ich jetzt mal weiter.


----------



## Leroy42 (2. Mai 2007)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Och jetzt streitet euch doch nicht deswegen.



Wir streiten nicht, wir erkunden nur gegenseitig unsere _Emotionalität_!


----------



## AlArenal (2. Mai 2007)

@leroy:

Ich bin nur sanfter geworden, weil ich mehr zufällig rausgefunden habe, dass ich für lockier-fröhliche €3.50 auf Arbeit im Netz das Spiel Deutschland - Norwegen schauen kann. Nun bin ich wieder happy


----------



## Gast (2. Mai 2007)

also das klappt net
gibt es net ein programm,
wo ein knop für run udn eienr für compile ist und das wars
(ganz simpel).


----------



## NTB (2. Mai 2007)

Was klappt nicht?


----------



## Guest (2. Mai 2007)

also ich habe  das programm was ich ausprobieren woltle mit text edit geschrieben.
Dann als formartierten Text gespeicher.
Dann habe ich das Terminal aufgemacht udn da reingeschrieben:
javac DysPlayer.java
java DysPlayer.java


----------



## Leroy42 (2. Mai 2007)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dann habe ich das Terminal aufgemacht udn da reingeschrieben:
> javac DysPlayer.java
> java DysPlayer.java



Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil:


			
				Leroy42 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ```
> javac DysPlayer.java
> java DysPlayer
> ```



Fällt dir was auf?  :shock: 

Und befindet sich dein Terminal auch _im richtigen Verzeichnis_?

Fehlermeldung wäre hilfreich!  :wink:


----------



## egrath (2. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

ich hab mich bis jetzt zurückgehalten aber mir kommt der verdacht dass dieser Thread absichtlich vom OP so gestrickt wird dass ärgste Trollerei dabei rauskommt. Falls dies nicht der Fall ist (was sich vielleicht noch rausstellen wird oder auch nicht) dann nehme ich den vorherigen Satz zurück. Und nun noch mal ganz langsam zum mitlesen:

1.) Den Text Editor öffnen und folgendes reinschreiben:


```
public class HelloWorld
{
    public static void main( String[] args )
    {
        System.out.println( "Hello, World!" );
    }
}
```

2.) Diese Datei anschliessend speichern - und zwar als Textdatei (Kodierung ASCII oder UTF-7/8)

Speichere die Datei nach "/var/tmp/HelloWorld.java"

3.) Danach eine Konsole (Shell) öffnen

4.) In das Verzeichnis wechseln in welchem die Datei gespeichert wurde. Tippe dazu:


```
cd /var/tmp
```

5.) Das Programm kompilieren. Tippe dazu:


```
javac HelloWorld.java
```

6.) Das Programm ausführen. Tippe dazu:


```
java HelloWorld
```

7.) Die grandiose Ausgabe des Programms bewundern. 

Grüsse, Egon


----------



## Gast (2. Mai 2007)

nein das soll keine trollerei werden.Ich habe auch schon gesagt das sie damit aufhören solllen.
Danke für die ausfürliche antwort.


----------



## Gast (28. Mai 2007)

wie kann ich JAVA auf windows laden ???


----------



## Jango (28. Mai 2007)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wie kann ich JAVA auf windows laden ???



Deine Frage macht nicht viel Sinn - meinst du eine JVM?

Edit: ups - sorry - hab den Rest nicht gelesen

Edit2: Jetzt hab ichs gelesen *lach tot*


----------

